# What Morph/Colour is my Bearded Dragon?



## Vitarajay (Jun 5, 2008)

I have no idea what colour or morph my Dragon, LittleFoot is....any idea's?


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Blood??? I dont even know that exists in beardies I just wanted to say he nice he/she was! :lol2:


----------



## Vitarajay (Jun 5, 2008)

No blood...there are:
Normal
Red Flame
Orange Tiger
Sand Fire
Golden headed
Red Headed
Pastel


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

Vitarajay said:


> No blood...there are:
> Normal
> Red Flame
> Orange Tiger
> ...


There are far more than that, including a "Blood Red" morph; the beardie in my avatar is one... :whistling2:

It's hard to tell with it still being a juvenile but it looks like some kind of reddish-normal. Possibly "Red Phase" although it would have to develop a bit more red than that. 

Right now I'd go with "colourful normal" due to there being only minimal red colour on its legs. Beardies do change as they get older though, so you might want to put up a few more photos in 6 months or so when it should be showing near-adult colouration.


----------



## Vitarajay (Jun 5, 2008)

HadesDragons said:


> There are far more than that, including a "Blood Red" morph; the beardie in my avatar is one... :whistling2:
> 
> It's hard to tell with it still being a juvenile but it looks like some kind of reddish-normal. Possibly "Red Phase" although it would have to develop a bit more red than that.
> 
> Right now I'd go with "colourful normal" due to there being only minimal red colour on its legs. Beardies do change as they get older though, so you might want to put up a few more photos in 6 months or so when it should be showing near-adult colouration.


 
ahh. i just got the list from my Barron book. didnt know there were more...

could he be sand fire, someone who has seen him in the flesh suggested he looks like one...In the end im not particulary fussed wht colour he is, hes my baby and it would just be nice to know everything about him.


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

I very much doubt he's Sandfire...

That's a Sandfire:










That's taken from the Sandfire Ranch homepage; as it says there, a lot of dragons are missold / misidentified as "Sandfire" when they're nothing of the sort...


----------



## Vitarajay (Jun 5, 2008)

ahhh, yeah, massive difference there...


----------



## leo19 (Mar 16, 2008)

i have to but in an say thats a beautiful bd you have their!


----------



## Vitarajay (Jun 5, 2008)

why thanks you.


----------



## littlespark (Dec 28, 2007)

i don't mean to but in on your post but i was wondering the same thing, can anyone tell me what morph my beardie is?


----------



## Vitarajay (Jun 5, 2008)

this the picture needs to be a bit clearer to be able to tell. but hey, what do i know. x


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

2nd one is a normal if you ask me...
unsure on the on in the op...maybe...a bloodred or whatever they call them in beardies lol...


----------



## D.J.E (Sep 29, 2009)

littlespark said:


> i don't mean to but in on your post but i was wondering the same thing, can anyone tell me what morph my beardie is?
> 
> image


i think (i am no professional:blush that it is sand fire X


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

D.J.E said:


> i think (i am no professional:blush that it is sand fire X


 
:lol2: post without reading through threads much?


As Hades has said a 'sandfire' is an animal that has come directly from the Sandfire Ranch and if you can not prove that, then you CAN NOT call it a sandfire.

It exactly the same as the fact that not all stickytape is 'Sellotape' and not all vacuum cleaners are 'Hoovers'.


Therefore not all brightly coloured yellow or red beardied dragons are 'sandfires'....

Cheers

Andy


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 10, 2008)

the first, like already has been stated is too young to tell, but i would go with red phase _if _it gets redder with age, otherwise pretty normal.

the second, some sort of yellow phase, poss citrus (some people say these are the same but i think citrus has a bit of lime kinda colour aswel as yellow!)


----------

